# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Fruits & Veggies

## julihawa

Whats the best place to stock up on fruits & vegetables on the drive from Montego Bay to Negril. Coming in July and worried that lots of places in Negril will be closed or not super stocked during low season. Thanks!

----------


## captaind

Ask your driver. If it's Linston you'll have no problem!

Cap

----------


## Bnewb

You won't have a problem finding fruits and veggies.
On the way from Mobay to Negril you'll find at least one large market area in each town you pass through.
Around Negril...there are quite a few trucks selling fresh produce...just stop and check to see what they offer. There's also a regular market up the road behind Yellow Computers near the round about.
I find during the slow season (actually during high season also) the freshest produce can be found at Quality Traders aka the Green Store.

----------


## Ever72

I suggest u bring a bag of limes from home. Limes can be difficult to
come by  (in my experience).

----------


## captaind

> I suggest u bring a bag of limes from home. Limes can be difficult to
> come by  (in my experience).


You are not permitted to bring any fresh fruit or vegetable into Jamaica

Cap

----------


## mhudnall

True, Cap. You cant bring anything back to the states with you either. Got busted by USDA trying to smuggle some guinips back with me.

----------


## *vi*

I've been taking limes to Jamaica for over 6 years for the reason  Ever72 stated plus the size difference.  They are always in my carry-on so I am not smuggling them in.  In March I took a dozen in a clear plastic bag.  I put it in a bin at security check point.  Many times when my bags are randomly inspected in Jamaica, the agents look at them and put them back in my bags.  Never EVER a problem.

----------


## Bnewb

*Vi*...while they've allowed you to go through with your limes, I can promise you the Ministry of Agriculture is not happy with it and you're still technically not allowed to bring in fresh fruit or vegetables as Captain D has stated.
I watched a gentleman get into trouble for attempting to bring grapes into Jamaica, so I'm not sure why they were allowing your limes.
Here's the pdf for restricted items into Jamaica...
https://www.jacustoms.gov.jm/sites/d...on%20Items.pdf

----------


## julihawa

Thanks all!

----------


## *vi*

Thank you for your response, Bnewb.  I respect everyone’s voice of concern regarding this subject.  But how can they allow me to bring them, yet still be technically not allowed???  

You see, I researched on-line seeking specific restrictions on bringing food to Jamaica.  As a follow up to the research I asked Jamaican TSA agents (at least 4 different occasions) if it unadvisable or unlawful to bring the limes since I had them with me.  Each time I was told it is not a problem to bring them for personal use.  I was also told that the permit requirements and most restrictions, as stated in your attachment (last update 2015), are directed at merchants importing goods, including fruits and vegetables, for resale.  Based on my “actual” experiences of never having my fruit confiscated and clarification received from those in authority, I’m not breaking importation regulations or violating restrictions…not even technically.

But then again, this is me along with many other folks who regularly take fruits and vegetables among other food products, to Jamaica with no problem…not even an official caution or warning.  Therefore being this is a personal decision, from now on, I will only occasionally mention the crazy food items I take to Jamaica 3 times a year in my trip reports and not within a post on the general forum.

----------


## Rob

Vi,

There is a simple reason against bringing in fruits and veggies. The PDF that Bnewb linked states in the frequently asked questions section that the reason is, "To prevent the importation of pests and plant diseases which may be present in these produce which can pose a threat to our food security."

This mentions nothing at all about the importation for sale by importers, but has everything to do with protecting the local plants on the island from invasive pests and diseases that have no natural enemies on the island.

The agency personel to ask is not the TSA here or in another country, but the Jamaica Customs Agency, the folks who printed and posted online the official information about what is and what is not legal to bring to the island.

Because you and other people have not had their fruits and vegetables confiscated in the past is not a reason to do it in the future. Hopefully new visitors are finding this information helpful and some returning visitors will think twice before bringing in something that could possibly wipe out entire plant species in Jamaica.

----------


## Bnewb

*Vi*...if all those people are claiming/declaring their produce on the customs forms and the customs agent (not security) inspects it and allows it through...then I see it as allowed.
But, as I said...I watched a guy lose his fruit in a customs check & was reprimanded.

I've never brought in fruit or vegetables to any country...we've all heard about plants & animals wiped out/ harmed by foreign infestations.
And, I simply don't see a need with all the amazing produce available in Jamaica!

----------


## Kold Ass Mofo

Would hate to start some crazy blight over a few limes. 

Keep this in mind. Many airports keep track of who they take stuff from even if it is a minor issue like an apple in a backpack. If you ever sign up for the global entry program that stuff will pop up on the radar screen and you will be disqualified. 

Eat, drink, and smoke the local stuff.

----------


## johng

Jamaican limes are way better than the limes you get in most grocery stores in the states. The island limes are like the key lime, very tart although smaller. An Appleton and tonic with a Jamaica lime is to die for. Jamaica lime pie with condensed milk is unbelievable!! I imagine you can get as many limes as you want in the market in Sav-La-Mar.

----------


## *vi*

Bnewb, on one visit, I did check the box yes I am bringing fruit on the customs form.  I was pulled aside by a customs officer and asked for a permit.  When I showed them my bag of limes, I was told NOT to check that box if the food/fruit is in my luggage or on my person.  It was explained to me that question on the customs form is for vendors shipping produce/goods into the country that will or has arrived at a wharf.  In which case, a permit is required.

Rob & Bnewb, I respect both of your views, however I lived this over and over. I would never come on this message board and relate an untrue experience.  The only reason I contribute details about taking food to Jamaica is for people who, like me, are either on a travel budget, travel with children, have dietary restrictions or are extremely picky.  

Wouldnt you agree additional clarification COULD be provided for printed text? Thus the reason why some have a Q & A segment. However, what happens to an individual in real life is tangible proof.  Rob, you do an excellent job of researching questionable statements or hearsay when it comes up.   Since I am not the only one on this board who takes fruit to Jamaica without incident, would it not be worth it for Negril.com to simply confirm from a source other than a dated poster its actual interpretation? If I am wrong I will never encourage travelers to take fruit to Jamaica via this board.

----------


## Bnewb

*Vi*..I've already said it's up to customs to allow your limes or not and I don't think I said your story is untrue.

I can also only tell you what I've experienced...
I've called Agriculture Jamaica many times with these kinds of questions including the regular question about bringing in seeds (again which I don't understand bringing) and they have always said...fresh fruit, vegetables & seeds are not permitted.
If customs in Montego Bay are permitting the goods...maybe Agriculture Jamaica needs to have a chat with them...I don't know what else to say...except that
I prefer to respect the law (that I've read & been told) about fresh produce.
The produce in Jamaica is relatively cheap/affordable for a tourist and I don't see a need to take a chance bringing any with me.

Just a fyi...the poster you said is dated is from their 2018 website.

----------


## TAH

*deep sigh

----------


## gregandkelly63

Good  grief.  It's illegal.  Don't bring it.

----------


## Marblehead

> You are not permitted to bring any fresh fruit or vegetable into Jamaica
> 
> Cap


Many of us live in places where alien invasive species are raining havoc on native species and agricultural crops.  The camp fire wood transport prohibition is an example many of us are familiar with.

We love a bit of lime to put in our rum drinks and are almost always frustrated by the lack of them in Jan/Feb so next year, I'll just bring a plastic lime shaped dispenser of lime juice!  Our friends have a sour orange tree in their yard that offers a local alternative and they make a mean margarita with them!  Respect the ecology!  --Marblehead

----------


## TAH

All produce imported into the US (and thus most anything leaving the US) has been treated to kill any potential organisms. And I think it's at best in poor taste for everyone to jump on vi about simply relating her experience. This kind of thing is exactly why I don't post here much at all (I realize nobody cares about that, but I can't be the only one).

If the actual customs official directly told her that it applies to commercial importers, that should at least be acknowledged. But all anyone seems to want to do is argue about it. It's a bad look.

----------


## Accompong

> All produce imported into the US (and thus most anything leaving the US) has been treated to kill any potential organisms. And I think it's at best in poor taste for everyone to jump on vi about simply relating her experience. This kind of thing is exactly why I don't post here much at all (I realize nobody cares about that, but I can't be the only one).
> 
> If the actual customs official directly told her that it applies to commercial importers, that should at least be acknowledged. But all anyone seems to want to do is argue about it. It's a bad look.


*I am sure that commercially grown and exported produce has been treated to kill potential organisms either into and out of Jamaica.

The problem is the person picking a dozen (limes in this example) out of their backyard and taking them to Jamaica.  This is what is illegal.

Here in Florida, that is how we got the last round of the Mediterranean Fruit Fly.*

----------


## TAH

I don't dispute that, and that's why I used the word "most".

----------


## Accompong

> I don't dispute that, and that's why I used the word "most".


*Which is why the practice of bringing fresh fruits and vegetables into Jamaica is illegal.

How is someone to know whether the limes in question came from a commercial grower and not a freelance farmer? 

Lot's of people bring illegal things into Jamaica and get them through for various reasons but they are none-the-less illegal.

Just pointing that out as she is not a commercial importer to the best of my knowledge.

*

----------


## TAH

> *Which is why the practice of bringing fresh fruits and vegetables into Jamaica is illegal.
> 
> How is someone to know whether the limes in question came from a commercial grower and not a freelance farmer? 
> 
> Lot's of people bring illegal things into Jamaica and get them through for various reasons but they are none-the-less illegal.
> 
> Just pointing that out as she is not a commercial importer to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> *


I understand that. My main issue is that vi clearly related her direct experience (she's a trustworthy person), and her first person interaction(s) with actual Jamaican customs officials, and what they told her directly. 
Anyhow, I'm bored with this. It's pedantic, and I don't care to continue the debate.

----------


## booger

> I understand that. My main issue is that vi clearly related her direct experience (she's a trustworthy person), and her first person interaction(s) with actual Jamaican customs officials, and what they told her directly. 
> Anyhow, I'm bored with this. It's pedantic, and I don't care to continue the debate.


I hear you TAH. Vi is clearly a respectable traveler and a solid contributor to this board, so I have zero reason to doubt her experience. The challenge is Rob is obligated to communicate what is appropriate based on the fact that travelers read this site for advice, and if he let something ride that he knew was clearly against the law that reflects poorly on him. 

I attempted to go thru the proper channels to bring in beef a couple of years ago, and literally became incredibly frustrated with the buck passing when I contacted two different government entities that are the alleged approvers. In the end I gave up and chocked it up to typical government bureaucracy. 

I like the suggestion of bringing in the little lime juice containers to get your fix. A little lime with your rum goes a long way.

----------


## *vi*

LOL this is priceless!  Since its a strong possibility the she refers to me Ill state for the record that I am NOT a commercial importer nor do I have a plot of ground in my yard to harvest the vegetation/fruit I take to Jamaica.  The commercially grown produce I take to Jamaica comes from either a Shoprite or WalMart grocery storedepending on competitive pricing of course.

Those who say it is illegal to take limes into Jamaica, I ask where is the penal code associated with this crime??  And why havent I been arrested or even worse.gaspmy limes confiscated by the custom officers/agents who fondle them?????

Okay this has gotten way too ludicrous to be considered serious by anyone.  As TAH said, all I did was share my real-life experiences of taking limes to Jamaica without incident because it was mentioned in this post.  And even after passing on information I received directly from a customs officer and suggesting a clarification of the issue be posted to help put this debate to rest, Im now told its illegal and not to bring them????  Well at the end of the day, Ill still take limes and squeeze them mercilessly over coconut meat (yummy) or into a glass to mingle with my rum.  At the same time, you take what you want and I'll not judge you.  But TRUST if Im arrested, Ill write about it in a trip reportonce I make bail.

*TAH* I ADORE you to pieces.

----------


## *vi*

Thank you Booger  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

Tah,

Everyone is allowed to share their experiences and knowledge, including Vi, Bnewb or any one here. Bnewb's personal experience has not been the same as Vi's. Bnewb was told and has seen something completely different from what Vi has experienced. Everyone should be entitled to their own personal experiences and I hope that you are not trying to insinuate that one experience is "more real" than another.

Getting back to the actual subject, there are many places to stop on the way to Negril from the airport and buy whatever fresh fruits and vegetables that you want.  As for bringing them from your home country, nothing in anyone's personal experience changes the fact, *as stated on the official Jamaica Customs Agency website*, that bringing in fruits and vegetables is illegal. And the reason is to protect the local produce from harmful pests and diseases. *Bringing fruits or vegetables to the island is illegal*. Simple.

Whenever someone wants to persist in providing wrong information to others based on their own experience, then they should and will be challenged as their personal experience does not change the law. 

Because of this, I have to disagree with your logic. It would be in poor taste to jump on Vi for her personal experience. But no one is doing that. Vi is being challenged for *suggesting that others should break the law* based on her personal experience. The reactions to her posts are appropriate and necessary because of this fact. 

As I have stated before, I hope that new visitors as well as returning visitors think twice before bringing things to the island that are illegal and have the potential to harm the local ecosystem.

----------


## Rob

> LOL this is priceless!  Since it’s a strong possibility the “she” refers to me I’ll state for the record that I am NOT a commercial importer nor do I have a plot of ground in my yard to harvest the vegetation/fruit I take to Jamaica.  The commercially grown produce I take to Jamaica comes from either a Shoprite or WalMart grocery store…depending on competitive pricing of course.
> 
> Those who say it is “illegal” to take limes into Jamaica, I ask where is the penal code associated with this crime??  And why haven’t I been arrested or even worse….gasp…my limes confiscated by the custom officers/agents who fondle them?????
> 
> Okay this has gotten way too ludicrous to be considered serious by anyone.  As TAH said, all I did was share my real-life experiences of taking limes to Jamaica without incident because it was mentioned in this post.  And even after passing on information I received directly from a customs officer and suggesting a clarification of the issue be posted to help put this debate to rest, I’m now told it’s “illegal” and not to bring them????  Well at the end of the day, I’ll still take limes and squeeze them mercilessly over coconut meat (yummy) or into a glass to mingle with my rum.  At the same time, you take what you want and I'll not judge you.  But TRUST if I’m arrested, I’ll write about it in a trip report…once I make bail.
> 
> *TAH* I ADORE you to pieces.



Vi,

I do not find anything funny at all with this. More sad in my perspective. Since when is saving a dollar worth risking the agriculture of another country? Do you have so little regard for another country that you will disregard their laws in order to save a buck?

The ones who say it is illegal to bring fruits or vegetables to Jamaica are called the Jamaica Customs Agency. Since they wrote the laws and they are the ones to enforce it, I tend to use them as the source. The penal code associated with this is located in both the Customs Act and the Customs (Amendment) Act 2014. Here is the link to the wording on the Jamaica Customs Agency website:

https://www.jacustoms.gov.jm/customs-legislations

You may consider it ludicrous, but if you follow the number of eco-systems effected by invasive species, pests and diseases world wide then you would never call it ludicrous. 

You say you asked for clarification about this. Bnewb posted a link for you from Jamaica Customs and you dismissed it. I gave you information and you dismissed it. Others have chimed and have also been dismissed. It seems that if the clarification doesnt agree with your experience so that you can bring in items that you should not, then it is dismissed. 

Ludicrous? Interesting word...

----------


## Todd

https://www.jacustoms.gov.jm/sites/d...toms%20Act.pdf  Page 89. #180.  ......................."shall incur a penalty of one hundred thousand dollars, and all such goods shall be forfeited".

----------


## *vi*

Rob,

The custom form reads:

"_I am bringing: (a) fruits, plants, cut flowers, vegetables, soil, meat, live animals and organisms, honey, wildlife products, plant material, food, animal products or live birds. Yes or No_"

Directly over the signature line, this cant be ignored

"_I declare that the information given at the front and reverse of this form is true and correct. I understand that the failure to make a full declaration is an offence and may result in fines, forfeiture of the goods and/or imprisonment. I also understand that I have the right to appeal. 6 Country of Issue: Other (Please state) (a) fruits, plants, cut flowers, vegetables, soil, meat, live animals and organisms, honey, wildlife products, plant material, food, animal products or live birds._"

On the back, 

"_If you are in doubt, declare all your goods to the Customs Officer_"

So instead of checking no which would not be the truth, I checked yes and listed the items.  Thats when the customs officer explained to me that Question 13a is for merchants who import goods to the wharf for resale therefor an official permit is required. That made sense to me.  Fruits, plants, cut flowers, vegetation in mass quantities can present potential infestations of some sort if they were not declared and inspected upon arrival.   He was stern in telling me I was not violating any law and not to list foods, in this case limes, for personal consumption on the customs form.  

How can you say I am suggesting that others should break the law when according to the experience I related I was told by the authorities who make the laws and are paid to enforce the laws inform me Im NOT breaking the law?  If anything I was guilty of wasting their time.

I know you are adamant about not tolerating wrong information to be posted on Negril.com.  I definitely support that effort.  When I realized, by Bnewbs and your responses to my statements and my explanations, there was a possible conflict of the understanding of the restriction and who it is directed to I respectfully suggested you provide the reason customs (the law enforcers) allow me and many others to continually take fruit into Jamaica freely, without legal repercussions.  Or perhaps ask a customs official to interpret that particular question on the customs form to see if it matches the one I received from a customs official.  

IMO you receiving then communicating official clarification would be a more constructive way to administratively provide your readers with the correct information than to publicly accuse someone of doing something illegal.

----------


## *vi*

Rob,

The ludicrous remark was not directed at you or Bnewb.  I admit I wrote it out of frustration reacting to another comment and I do apologize for that.  I took everything you both posted seriously and respectfully.

----------


## jojo p

Hi Lady Vi !!!!

----------


## *vi*

> Vi,
> 
> ...Since when is saving a dollar worth risking the agriculture of another country? Do you have so little regard for another country that you will disregard their laws in order to save a buck?


Rob,

I have tremendous regard for Jamaica.  That's why I faced the custom official to make sure I wasn't violating any laws.  My regard for the well-being of Jamaica is also evident in my trip reports.  It's not about saving a dollar.  Believe me, I spend plenty there.

----------


## *vi*

LOL hello jojo my ray-of-sunshine  :Smile:

----------


## captaind

It would seem the customs officer you spoke with didn't know what he/she was talking about.

Cap

----------


## TAH

> Tah,
> 
> Everyone is allowed to share their experiences and knowledge, including Vi, Bnewb or any one here. Bnewb's personal experience has not been the same as Vi's. Bnewb was told and has seen something completely different from what Vi has experienced. Everyone should be entitled to their own personal experiences and I hope that you are not trying to insinuate that one experience is "more real" than another.
> 
> Getting back to the actual subject, there are many places to stop on the way to Negril from the airport and buy whatever fresh fruits and vegetables that you want.  As for bringing them from your home country, nothing in anyone's personal experience changes the fact, *as stated on the official Jamaica Customs Agency website*, that bringing in fruits and vegetables is illegal. And the reason is to protect the local produce from harmful pests and diseases. *Bringing fruits or vegetables to the island is illegal*. Simple.
> 
> Whenever someone wants to persist in providing wrong information to others based on their own experience, then they should and will be challenged as their personal experience does not change the law. 
> 
> Because of this, I have to disagree with your logic. It would be in poor taste to jump on Vi for her personal experience. But no one is doing that. Vi is being challenged for *suggesting that others should break the law* based on her personal experience. The reactions to her posts are appropriate and necessary because of this fact. 
> ...


Rob, 
I'm not at all suggesting that anyone's experience is more real than anyone else's. I just felt like you guys basically told vi that her experience wasn't valid. I've expressed similar sentiment on here in the past. You guys can come off as being pretty hostile to anyone who disputes something you say. I definitely understand the position that you're in, and I honestly appreciate the effort to get accurate info out there. My issue comes in how it's handled, on occasion. I think that drives away some people from your site, whether intended or not. Take that fwiw, or toss it out the window.

----------


## TAH

> Vi,
> 
> I do not find anything funny at all with this. More sad in my perspective. Since when is saving a dollar worth risking the agriculture of another country? Do you have so little regard for another country that you will disregard their laws in order to save a buck?
> 
> The ones who say it is illegal to bring fruits or vegetables to Jamaica are called the Jamaica Customs Agency. Since they wrote the laws and they are the ones to enforce it, I tend to use them as the source. The penal code associated with this is located in both the Customs Act and the Customs (Amendment) Act 2014. Here is the link to the wording on the Jamaica Customs Agency website:
> 
> https://www.jacustoms.gov.jm/customs-legislations
> 
> You may consider it ludicrous, but if you follow the number of eco-systems effected by invasive species, pests and diseases world wide then you would never call it ludicrous. 
> ...


See, this comment is what I'm talking about above. It's how you handle things. Again, I get having a responsibility to inform, but a modicum of respect would go a long way. Vi has contributed a lot to this site over the years.

----------


## Rob

> Rob,
> 
> The custom form reads:
> 
> "_I am bringing: (a) fruits, plants, cut flowers, vegetables, soil, meat, live animals and organisms, honey, wildlife products, plant material, food, animal products or live birds. Yes or No_"
> 
> Directly over the signature line, this cant be ignored
> 
> "_I declare that the information given at the front and reverse of this form is true and correct. I understand that the failure to make a full declaration is an offence and may result in fines, forfeiture of the goods and/or imprisonment. I also understand that I have the right to appeal. 6 Country of Issue: Other (Please state) (a) fruits, plants, cut flowers, vegetables, soil, meat, live animals and organisms, honey, wildlife products, plant material, food, animal products or live birds._"
> ...


Vi,

Now that we have gotten past the laughter, I am glad you mentioned the Immigration/Customs Form C5. This is the form everyone arriving in Jamaica fills out. It has changed slightly over the years, but always seems to collect the same information. This will be in depth because you want a full explanation. Before we get into the information provided by the actual government agencies and news outlets, lets examine the form C5. 

Item 13 states the following, as you have in your previous post:

"13 I am bringing: (a) fruits, plants, cut flowers, vegetables, soil, meat, live animals and organisms, honey, wildlife products, plant material, food, animal products or live birds."

The Customs Officer explained to you that 13a is for merchants and not to list foods. Now lets look at item 16. Item 16 reads as the following:

"16 I have gifts or articles for resale"

Now reasonably this would apply directly to merchants as their business is having articles for sale. If 13a was meant for merchants and foods, why does item 16 exist. If both apply to merchants then this would seem like duplicate work for the Customs Officer.

If you look to the back of the form you will see 2 lines describing items 13 to 16. they read as follows:

"If you have checked 12A only and checked NO to 13, 14, and 15 or 16, please use the GREEN LINE
 If you have checked YES in any of the boxes above, please use the RED LINE"

So if you have marked yes to 13a, 13b, 13c, 13d, 14, 15 or 16, you are to go to the Declare line for Customs. There is no differentiation made for items 13 and 16. Once again, if 13a applies only to merchants,  then 16 would be duplication of work.

And below that is "If you are in doubt, declare all your goods to the Customs Officer." The form asks you to declare everything if you have any question about what is what. Obviously they want you, as a visitor to Jamaica, to be sure and declare all that is necessary. It doesn't appear like they consider that a waste of time.

Time to start looking at the information that has been posted on government websites. We could rely simply on the people we know, some friends, who work in Customs, but then you would not be able to verify that information. So to the source we go!

The Jamaica Customs Agency website under FAQ, item 6 states as follows:

"6. *Why are fruits and vegetables restricted* items? Ans: To *prevent the importation of pests and plant diseases* which may be present in these produce which can pose *a threat to our food security*. The requisite permit is needed before bringing these items."

So now we have written documentation from the JCA directly saying that fruits and vegetables are restricted as a security measure. No mention is made about merchants but more tourist personal use when you read item 1 in the FAQ:

"1. I would like to take with me *my turkey and ham for my Christmas vacation*, is this allowed? Ans: The importation of meats whether processed or not is restricted and will require a permit from our Ministry of Agriculture before importation."

So now meats have been specifically mentioned as restricted. Meats also happen to be mentioned in 13a. The above FAQ most certainly does not apply to merchants as the question is worded more from a tourist, or at best a returning resident after spending many Christmas' in foreign.

From the Jamaica Post (government snail mail) website, "Fruits, Vegetable, Plants & Plant Products" are listed as Prohibited Items along with meats.

https://jamaicapost.gov.jm/prohibited-items/

From the Jamaica Gleaner, November 2012, Restricted and Prohibited Items:


"The most popular items on the restricted list include (but are not limited to):


**Meat, animals, red peas, fruits, vegetables, plants/plant products, ground provisions, milk-based products which all require a Permit or Phyto Sanitary Certificate from the Ministry of Agriculture.*"

http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/...items_13109202

And from USA Today, Travel Tips:

"Certain items must have special approval to be brought into Jamaica. Any meat and animal products brought in must have certificates of inspection from the Government Veterinary Division or Ministry of Agriculture and an import license. Firearms, ammunition and explosives must be accompanied by an import permit and license. *All plants, including fruits and vegetables, as well as soil must have a Phyto Sanitary Certificate from the Ministry of Agriculture.*"

http://traveltips.usatoday.com/items...ca-110145.html

There seems to be a pattern forming, and it relates to the restricted items mentioned in 13a, all of which apply to everyone and not merchants only. 

The reason all this sounds repetitive is because they are all derived from the Jamaica Plants (Quarantine) Act:

http://moj.gov.jm/sites/default/file...e%29%20Act.pdf

Honey is another restriction in 13a. The Ministry of Agriculture said in 2015: "Illegally imported bee products, honey and pollen can introduce bee pests and diseases that will affect the health of the local bees stock. For example, if imported honey reaches the hands of the consumer and is used, usually the empty containers are disposed of as waste."

http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/Ministry--No-imported-honey--honeybee-products-allowed_19240109

Honey production can be harmed by disposed containers. This is why you cannot bring in your own honey.

Meats, live animals and animal products are also restricted in 13a and have their own importation restriction definitions: "ALL LIVE ANIMALS AND PRODUCTS OF ANIMAL ORIGIN ARE SUBJECT TO VETERINARY CONTROL IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE ANIMALS (DISEASES AND IMPORTATION) ACT OF 1948. *Travellers are required by law to declare all products of animal origin*."

http://www.moa.gov.jm/VetServices/data/DOMESTIC%20IMPORT%20OF%20ANIMAL%20and%20animal%20p  roducts%20document%20for%20NMIA%20and%20MBJ.pdf

Travellers are specifically mentioned in this quarantine notice. This notice covers non-commercial, domestic personal use importation, meaning no merchants. So now back to 13a.

Even if you dismiss the website words from the Jamaica Customs Agency as well as our own personal discussions with friends and other agents who work at the JAC, there are still many others that back up the fact that bringing fruits, including limes, is illegal for everyone and more than that, a simply dangerous thing to do for Jamaica.

You may not feel that a single person bringing in limes makes a difference. Even one can have an effect. Please read the honey link. But it isnt only one. If just one percent of the annual visitors to Negril bring in illegal fruits, that is over 5000 people! In the end is having to have limes from home when Jamaican lime juice is always available really worth risking the agricultural safety of Jamaica?

----------


## gregandkelly63

There will always someone that thinks the laws don't apply to them.  smh

----------


## Marblehead

Don't forget to bring some imported plastic shopping bags and bottled water with you to feed the critters who eat them or burn them.  They really add to that back home feeling when you snorkel.  Why bother buying local when you can bring it from foreign?

Stir it up, little darlin' . . .

----------


## Accompong

> Don't forget to bring some imported plastic shopping bags and bottled water with you to feed the critters who eat them or burn them.  They really add to that back home feeling when you snorkel.  Why bother buying local when you can bring it from foreign?
> 
> Stir it up, little darlin' . . .


*Thank you.  I don't even think of bringing things to eat or drink as I am very happy with the Jamaican food, vegetables and fruit.  I have had the same water bottle for the past 10 years! *

----------


## julihawa

Yowza. This thread sure did take on a life of its own. When I saw the number of replies I was so excited that everyone was telling me their favorite place to buy produce on the road from MoBay to Negril. Lol. The good news is Ive talked to my driver and hes going to stop along the way.  :Smile:

----------


## Bnewb

Yowza is right, Julihawa! Great to hear your driver will stop for you...he won't steer you wrong!  :Biggrin New:

----------


## sammyb

> See, this comment is what I'm talking about above. It's how you handle things. Again, I get having a responsibility to inform, but a modicum of respect would go a long way. Vi has contributed a lot to this site over the years.


TAH

This is me "liking" your comments

----------


## Manda81

The infamous Andre has a fruit and vegetable business from the lush earth of the St Elizabeth mountains. You can preorder and he could meet you at your preferred destination  :Smile:

----------


## Bnewb

> fruit and vegetable business from the lush earth of the St Elizabeth mountains.


Oh my...yesss...St. Elizabeth is known for the best of the best veg in Jamaica...sooo good!! 👍

----------


## HarryS

> See, this comment is what I'm talking about above. It's how you handle things. Again, I get having a responsibility to inform, but a modicum of respect would go a long way. Vi has contributed a lot to this site over the years.


Another "like", or +1 or whatever the kids nowadays call it to all of TAHs comments in this thread.

It's not easy to have a dissenting opinion here, and there's never any grey area.  Heels get dug in, and it's not a conversation - it's about being "told how it is".  

I've had my comments deleted, received a temporary ban, and had the truthfulness of my actual, real world JA experiences called into question on more than one occasion (it is not libel or slander if what you're saying is truthful and actually happened!), while having my words, after being deleted, twisted and used to mock and make fun - and it's why I also rarely have much to share here.  I have found that there are Facebook groups that provide as much, if not more information, without the censorship and holier-than-thou attitudes that are sometimes found here.

----------


## Bnewb

Running a very public forum (over 1/2 million+ people viewing), a forum that is Jamaican owned & monitored and a forum that has the responsibility to get the facts straight isn't an easy one.
Some people seem to understand that and obviously others don't. Some people are okay with their opinions or experiences being challenged others aren't. The same thing happens on ALL forums! Libel and slander is no joke and whole other can of worms.

A personal Facebook page is just that and there's a million+ of them out there! There used to be no responsibility in information on those pages...but as everyone knows...
those laws are changing as we speak!

----------


## TAH

> Running a very public forum (over 1/2 million+ people viewing), a forum that is Jamaican owned & monitored and a forum that has the responsibility to get the facts straight isn't an easy one.
> Some people seem to understand that and obviously others don't. Some people are okay with their opinions or experiences being challenged others aren't. The same thing happens on ALL forums! Libel and slander is no joke and whole other can of worms.
> 
> A personal Facebook page is just that and there's a million+ of them out there! There used to be no responsibility in information on those pages...but as everyone knows...
> those laws are changing as we speak!


Lisa, 
It would just be nice, if once in a while one of you or Rob would acknowledge that maybe you didn't handle something as well as could have been handled. But that never happens. You two are always 100% correct, no matter what. And the down talking that happens is just... ugly. Especially once the peanut gallery gets on board.

----------


## Bnewb

> Lisa, 
> It would just be nice, if once in a while one of you or Rob would acknowledge that maybe you didn't handle something as well as could have been handled. But that never happens. You two are always 100% correct, no matter what. And the down talking that happens is just... ugly. Especially once the peanut gallery gets on board.


Tah...I had an opinion also and provided some factual information...no different than Vi...I  didn't say anybody or anything was "ludicrous" and I didn't use the term "peanut gallery" to insult anyone...if I'm the one that has been insulting...please direct me to my rude comments and I will gladly apologize.

Here's an interesting event that just happened to swimmer Lizzie Simmonds...I think this can often be applied to much of the context of social media...
"Some people read it in the exact voice that I meant it and other people read it like I was arrogant and expecting recognition. But I'd never expect that, I am not a household name, I wasn't tweeting about it because I thought I was famous! I was tweeting because I had a funny misunderstanding. People are very quick to judge on social media."
https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-43387879

----------


## HarryS

TAH, your mailbox is full.

----------


## TAH

Cleaned up...

----------


## captaind

Linston just reaped a dozen lime off the tree up by the kitchen.

Cap

----------


## Jamaica Jeff

Another LIKE for TAH, HarryS et al. I too have felt the negativity and hostility when trying to voice my opinion or contribute to the discussion.

I don't have time to look back in the posts to see who the big fan of Jamaican limes versus "North American" limes is but on the topic of laughter, their comment made me laugh. Especially after my wife cracked up laughing last week when she ordered a vodka/tonic at Roots Bamboo and this piece of lime the size (diameter and thickness) of a penny came in the drink. If Jamaican limes are so plentiful and cheap, why are they so miserly with them at bars?

I will come to Vi's rescue and to publicly disclose that my wife also does bring limes with her when we are returning to Jamaica. Yes, she knows the rules. They are in a clear Ziploc bag in her carry on. Sometimes the TSA security in Toronto check her bag and ironically enough some of those security agents are even of Jamaican descent. They know the rules, they see the limes. She declares them on her Jamaican customs and immigration form and is rarely questioned about them. Never ever have they been confiscated and/or has she received a fine.

Sometimes there are even work gloves in my luggage that we use to pick up trash along the beach or along the roadside in the morning when we walk the dog. That same trash is then disposed of  at our curb when our private contractor garbage hauler comes to pick up our self generated refuse.

You like chocolate, I like vanilla. You like rum, I like beer. 

Nuff said.

Respect.

----------


## LivinInThe603

like anywhere... fruits and veggies in season will be for sale at local markets because the local markets are not for the tourists so much, but for the everyday local person....

----------


## JAHtonyMTL

Nobody should take any offence on discussions. Adults should be able to conversate, and even sometimes disagree, without feeling offended and without continued provocation on either side. Maybe when providing answers we can copy and paste links for reference as to how we obtain our information, or just saying ``in my knowledge`` or opinion if youre just basing your answer off the top of your head.... and lets all remember when you are on a forum, brought together by a common interest, we are here to discuss opinions and trade tips and not to take things so personal. Everybody can have a different opinion on a text they read and, some can even INTERPRET wrongfully just by reading in a certain mental tone. Nobody has to be right or wrong the point of tricky questions is the ability to challenge and figure out why it is so controversial.

Most countries allow DECLARED fruits, i repeat YOU NEED TO DECLARE IT (IF YOU LIE ON A DECLARATION FORM, WHICH IS A LEGAL DOCUMENT, you can be subjected to consequences; Confiscation of items, Fines ...). If you declare they will probably be looked over and determined if they are fine and permitted which normally they will be allowed. The exception to this is if in liquid form ( juice, pure, mashed) it will be subjected under the LIQUIDS category 

Certain countries have very weak ecosystems and dont allow you bringing fruits or plants exactly because it can destroy.

THE ACTUAL ANSWER, Depends on each country you will be travelling to with the items all depends on the agent processing you and your items, if he or she determines the item should not enter the country, or the person, it is up to THEIR (the processing agents) discretion and not yours. In jamaica if it is a solid fresh fruit, and properly declared it SHOULD pass without problems, but once again, the SHOULD depends on the processing agent

From my knowledge, declare everything. In my opinion, if im going on vacation internationally, i like to participate in aiding the local economy and survive with the same means and items that are located around. When i pack on vacation, im packing essentials; Clothes, medication, certain accesories. Anything i will want, i will buy on vacation and if they dont have the same i will look for a close alternative. I splurge myself with the luxury of travel, and i feel lucky to have this privilege so i dont need to save money on vacation and bring any type of consumables with me from home. On the contrary, i save money before my vacation, so when i am on vacation i can consume and buy whats available around me, but then again this is MY opinion, my personal experiences, and everybody is entitled to thinking of the best way they can vacation even if it means bringing things from home to mix drinks, eat or whatever their heart desires.

https://www.dontpackapest.com/ Great to read and to understand why you shouldn`t bring dangerous items internationally, how it can hurt their ENVIRONMENT, FOOD & PRODUCE and ECONOMY. 
http://blog.makeitjamaica.com/top-mi...igration-form/       Maybe reading this little blog post will help as well

This message was created hopefully in the intent to help calm and difuse any situation that anybody might have seemed to arrive, real life works us up and stress us out sometimes, lets try not to make this influence the great website that we all use and have used for great and valuable information

----------


## Rob

The most important responsibility for Negril.com is to make sure that everyone, especially first timers, get the most accurate and beneficial information possible in order for them to have the best vacation possible. 

When legal issues are addressed,  accurate information can become the difference between having a great vacation and one that is, well, not so great.

Just because an illegal action, without ramifications, has been done in the past doesn't make it any less against the law or less of a risk to the country.

I feel this is where some of the animosity arises from, as it has with similar topics discussed in the past such as the use of illegal "taxis". Some people don't like to find out that something that they have done and recommend is illegal and harmful.

It took years, but now visitors know before they go to make sure and use legal taxis. Many of the same arguments were used in support of illegal taxis, but common sense prevailed.

----------


## Irine

Ahh, I care about your posts TAH, most times they are insightful and it's tough being a realist. I also tend to see the single binding thread behind 50 or 60 responses to one question. "Can I bring limes?", "Well on any given Sunday they may take them". End of post. VI can make up her own mind after that. Asked and answered. I can't tell you how many times I've wanted to write that into a thread, but then I think the same thing you do "no one cares" and I don't bother. My problem is I'm a realist with an acute sense of humor. My first response that came to mind to post was "Alright, I have a lime mule". (message me privately VI about a lime deal if I'm there when you are). My humor, which most times people don't get anyway, usually ends up enlightening no one, and the ping pong ball of right and wrong gets paddled back and forth with seemingly no winner until the thread dies, or it gets locked up.

But just so you know, I read every thread you post with interest. There are a handful of folks on the board who we would really like to meet as what they have said brightens our day, I don't pay much attention to a lot of the rest. Remember opinions are like assh#*#s, everybody has one.





> All produce imported into the US (and thus most anything leaving the US) has been treated to kill any potential organisms. And I think it's at best in poor taste for everyone to jump on vi about simply relating her experience. This kind of thing is exactly why I don't post here much at all (I realize nobody cares about that, but I can't be the only one).
> 
> If the actual customs official directly told her that it applies to commercial importers, that should at least be acknowledged. But all anyone seems to want to do is argue about it. It's a bad look.

----------


## *vi*

While the recreational use of cannabis is illegal in Jamaica and carries a monetary fine and possible imprisonment if caught in possession, information about ganja and ganja products has been shared freely on Negril.com for years.  One can find tips on where to buy it, how much to pay for it, how to ingest it, even how not to get caught while indulging.  The warning  Negril.com provides if violating this law is an occasional soft reminder that its still illegal, but decriminalized.  However, after only two posts from me, (1st-sharing an experience. 2nd-explaining said experience after challenged)  Im quickly informed what I did was illegal, delivered the 2015 Jamaica Customs Restricted List followed by a flood of words dissecting my attempts at reasoning.  Within these 6 pages, Negril.com  made a stand to be unmovable regarding the law Im accused of breaching because Negril.com prefers to respect the law.  

Just like Jamaica has reasons for restricting the importation of fruits and vegetables, they also have reasons for the recreational use of cannabis to remain illegal.  So why does Negril.com choose to be immovable regarding upholding one law, but not another??

This is what motivated me to post here one more time.  And because of the time and energy I put into supporting Negril.com I deserve this last expression.  



> I will come to Vi's rescue and to publicly disclose that my wife also does bring limes with her when we are returning to Jamaica. Yes, she knows the rules. They are in a clear Ziploc bag in her carry on. Sometimes the TSA security in Toronto check her bag and ironically enough some of those security agents are even of Jamaican descent. They know the rules, they see the limes. She declares them on her Jamaican customs and immigration form and is rarely questioned about them. Never ever have they been confiscated and/or has she received a fine.


Thank you Jamaica Jeff for speaking up and thank Jah you were spared chastisement.

Yes, in my fashion, I defended my real life experience when it was challenged.  Yes, out of human nature, I reacted to the mockery with sarcasm.  But, what do I do when the administrator of Negril.com publically questions my regard for Jamaica and suggests that Im cheap? How do I prevent new visitors to Negrilcom from concluding that this *vi*individual is a shameful, irresponsible, selfish traveler after reading the administrators words?  

They dont know that I didnt just roll up on Negrilcom.  They dont know that I promote a particular parish via this board to encourage lovers of Jamaica to experience something new.  They dont know that I delight in posting trip reports full of colorful words and a ton of pictures about Jamaica generating hundreds of views to not only Portland, but Negrilcom in general.  Yet the administrator does know all the above.  

What about existing members??  Will they now doubt the authenticity of my writings???  hmmm.perhaps, I dont know.  

What I do know is I did not deserve this.  No long-term member does.  As TAH mentioned, it could have been handled differently as it was with Jamaica Jeffs post.  But if Jamaica laws arent dealt with equally on Negril.com, then why should I expect the treatment of board members to be equal.  The sight of the thread actually affects me physically.  I remember a time when posts didnt last this long on the first page.  Good or bad they would quickly shift down out of view for being replaced by new topics to enjoy or ponder over.  That might have helped.  Alas thats no longer the case here on Negril.com.  Since the thread wont be going away naturally any time soon or, even better, deleted, then I will be the one to disappear.

Peace

----------


## JohnNYC

This thread has gone on as long as the “tipping at a no tip resort” thread, and I will not open it past this post. 
      Let me be the first to tell VI to stick around. I’m sure I’m not alone in saying I enjoy your post, and look forward to having them continue (although a new subject would be refreshing) 
      I hope to run into you with toes in the Sand, and hopefully enjoy a drink together. With or with out lime!

----------


## TAH

This place will be poorer if vi does indeed stop posting. I really hope she changes her mind.

----------


## jojo p

> This place will be poorer if vi does indeed stop posting. I really hope she changes her mind.


I second that !!!

----------


## Rob

First of all, everyone at Negril.com wants to make sure that everyone else knows that we do appreciate Vi for her support and posts in the past. So there is no confusion, Vi has specifically posted some great info regarding Port Antonio so please check out the Port Antonio Board if you want information about this beautiful part of our island! We do hope that she continues her postings, but as with anyone, that is a personal decision. We wish her the best both at home and in Jamaica in the future regardless of her decision.

Negril.com also wants everyone to know that all members are treated as equals regardless of how long they have been a member or the number of posts. No member's information is automatically better than another. Each post stands on its own merit and will be treated as such. Because the majority of the readers on Negril.com are not registered members and many of those are first time visitors to the island, we need to make sure that the information posted is correct.

As with the Customs laws, there seems to be some confusion regarding the local marijuana laws. Jamaican marijuana, known locally as ganja, its laws as well as the Customs laws were both updated in 2015. The Customs laws were updated and specifically explain that fruits and vegetables are illegal as they can cause catastrophic damage to the local agriculture. The new ganja laws were enacted to  lessen the penalties for possession of two ounces or less. This was done because of a young local man dying in a police lockup charged for smoking a spliff. The government wanted to make sure that can no one is ever incarcerated again for this transgression.

The new ganja laws state that possession of two ounces or less of ganja is no longer an offence for which one can be arrested, charged and tried in court, and it will not result in a criminal record. Further, the police may issue a ticket to a person in possession of two ounces or less of ganja, similar to a traffic ticket, and the person would have 30 days to pay the sum of J$500 at any Tax Office. Smoking of ganja in a public place or within five metres of a public place is prohibited in a manner similar to cigarettes.

The point of this is to let everyone know, contrary to what has been posted, that while cannabis, marijuana, ganja is technically illegal in Jamaica,  there is no possibility of imprisonment and no major fine if caught in possession of two ounces or less.

Since the inception of the new ganja laws, Negril.com has been able to allow discussion of ganja more freely on the Board. And so everyone knows, an open thread stays near the top for as long as people continue to post in that thread. Threads have been known to last for weeks into months near the top.

There are many times, especially when discussing laws, that Negril.com is required to take a firm position. When the discussion gets into topics that are literally "set in stone" the way laws are, we are required to remain firm and not allow anyone's personal opinion or speculation to change our position.

Thanks for your understanding in this matter.

----------


## TAH

So was ganja not discussed here prior to 2015? Because I seem to recall otherwise.

----------


## Rob

> So was ganja not discussed here prior to 2015? Because I seem to recall otherwise.


I recall it being mentioned on the first day of the Board's existence back in 1997. Who said that it wasn't?

----------


## gregandkelly63

Of course it was discussed prior to 2015.......but everyone called it "subs" because it.was illegal.  Since then it can openly be called ganja.

----------


## Maralunatic

I for one also don't want to see VI leave the board.  Her trip reports on the Port Antonio board were a HUGE reason that we went there this year!

----------

